# Teichrand aus Granit versiegeln



## fiseloer (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

meinen neuen Teich habe ich mit einem Ringanker aus Beton gebaut.

Auf diesen Betonrand möchte ich jetzt Granitplatten verlegen und diese imprägnieren/versiegeln.

Gibt es hierfür ein Mittel, das unbedenklich für die Fische ist?

Vielen Dank für Eure Tips.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## samorai (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo Klaus!
Möchtest Du den Rand als Laufsteg benutzen? Falls ja, würde ich ihn so rau wie möglich lassen, ab 0 Grad *Rutschgefahr!!!!*
Falls es wegen der Algen sein soll, hilft Dir eine Imprignierung auch nichts. Warum sollten Algen davor halt machen, sie befallen doch einfach jedes Material.
Obwohl Granit ein sehr hartes Gestein ist, findet doch die Verdunstung von Wasser an der größten Oberfläche statt.
Den einzigen Stein den man imprigniert ist ein Dachstein oder Ziegel,der hat aber auch unterhalb eine Zwangsbelüftung, von der Traufe bis zum First um Feuchtigkeit abzuführen.
Dieser Umstand ist aber bei Dir nicht gegeben weil Du den Granit in einen "Klebebett" legst.
Es könnten dann Winterschäden auftreten.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## troll20 (5. Juni 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Obwohl Granit ein sehr hartes Gestein ist, findet doch die Verdunstung von Wasser an der größten Oberfläche statt.
> Den einzigen Stein den man imprigniert ist ein Dachstein oder Ziegel,der hat aber auch unterhalb eine Zwangsbelüftung, von der Traufe bis zum First um Feuchtigkeit abzuführen.
> Dieser Umstand ist aber bei Dir nicht gegeben weil Du den Granit in einen "Klebebett" legst.
> Es könnten dann Winterschäden auftreten.


Hallo Ron, genau darum gibt es ja Imprägnierungen, damit der Stein kein oder nur wenig Wasser aufnehmen kann und diese durch Diffusion wieder abgeben kann, im Gegensatz zu einer Versiegelung die Sperrt kompl.
Egal welche du verwendest, da die Zutaten sofern nicht gesundheitsschädlich bei der Verarbeitung, nicht angegeben werden müssen wirst du keine Angaben bekommen ob es deinem Teich Schaden zuführen kann.
Um was für einen Granit handelt es sich denn? Ist der Teich schon gefüllt und Fische drin?

LG René


----------



## fiseloer (6. Juni 2014)

Hallo René,

es ist ein Padang aus China. Der Teich ist gefüllt, Fische sind noch keine drin.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Juni 2014)

Wenn es ein Granit ist nimmt der kein Wasser auf.


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2014)

Wie kommst du auf den Schuh?

LG Rene
Ps: Klaus,  Antwort soll heut noch einfliegen


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juni 2014)

Echter Granit ist ein Tiefengestein. Da entstehen Kristalle unter Druck. Die verbinden Sich.
Da ist nahezu keine möglichkeit das Wasser aufgenommen wird.
Ist zwar nicht ganz so Dicht wie eine Glasscheibe, welch aus ähnlichem Material besteht aber zwichen den Kristallen ist fast keine Lücke. Maximal kann man von einer Wasseraufnahme von 0,2 bis 0,5 Gew.-% ausgehen.
Oder für ander in 1000kg Granit gehen 2 Liter Wasser nach längerer Zeit. Ist zu vernachlässigen.
Müss mal schauen ob ich noch Irgendwo einen KF - Wert finde.


Da Magmatite also Tiefengesteine haben einen KF-Wert  von 10 hoch
-9 bis 10 hoch -11.....das ist besser als Ton bzw. verdichteter Ton ist vergleichbar.


----------



## maarkus (11. Juni 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Echter Granit ist ein Tiefengestein. Da entstehen Kristalle unter Druck. Die verbinden Sich.
> Da ist nahezu keine möglichkeit das Wasser aufgenommen wird.
> Ist zwar nicht ganz so Dicht wie eine Glasscheibe, welch aus ähnlichem Material besteht aber zwichen den Kristallen ist fast keine Lücke. Maximal kann man von einer Wasseraufnahme von 0,2 bis 0,5 Gew.-% ausgehen.
> Oder für ander in 1000kg Granit gehen 2 Liter Wasser nach längerer Zeit. Ist zu vernachlässigen.
> ...



Nur zu unterschreiben! Und verwittern wird auch nix, da dies nur bei tropischen Bedingungen passiert


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2014)

Damit wäre dann der von Ihm gewünschte Pa-dang, welcher ja ein Granit ist doch keiner, da er teilweise so Stark saugend ist wie ein Sandstein.
Oder gibt es doch evtl. Unterschiede in der Qualität?
Granit ist zwar ein Tiefengestein, welche wie du schon schreibst unter relativ hohen Druck kristallisiert.
Aber die Druck und Temp.- Verhältnisse sind genauso wie die Zusammensetzung der Mineralien welche kristallisieren ausschlaggebend für die spätere Wasseraufnahmefähigkeit. Dazu kommen dann noch Faktoren wie Bewitterung (ja Bewitterung z.B. saurer Regen) usw. eingeschlossene Gase .........

LG René


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juni 2014)

troll20 schrieb:


> Dazu kommen dann noch Faktoren wie Bewitterung (ja Bewitterung z.B. saurer Regen) usw. eingeschlossene Gase .........
> 
> LG René


 Saurer Regen geht einem Quarz am popo vorbei. Deshalb packen die Säuren in Glasflaschen. Der saure Regen hat nur Spass an kalkgebundenen Steinen.  

Ich kenne den Pa-dang nicht. Mag seien das da ein Stein als Granit verkauft wird was kein richtiges Magmatite also Tiefengesteine ist. Muschelkalk oder Deutsch Gelb wird ja auch als Marmor verkauft ohne das es Mamor ist.


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2014)

Ja Totto, so ist das manchmal, man kann halt nicht alles kennen.
Padang ist jedoch ein Granit, aber er ist auch teilweise sehr  Säure anfällig, besonders bei Salzsäuren, wie sie in Zementschleier Entfernern verwendet wird.
Aber nicht jeder Padang ist so anfällig, es gibt extreme Schwankungen innerhalb der einzelnen Schichten.

LG René


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juni 2014)

Habe mir mal schnell einen Gobüberblick geschaffen.....scheinen mehr als 60 Sorten im Handel zu sein oder gewesen zu sein. Die Gesteine kommen alle aus unterschiedlichen Steinbrüchen.....
Wasseraufnahme pro m³ von 50 g bis 450 g in 72 Std . Habe ich noch gefunden.


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2014)

Manche von denen sind so stark saugend wie ein Ziegelstein(nicht Klinker). Das konnte wir Dank Proben von unseren Kunden mit eigenen Augen sehen. Aber auch nur leicht saugend bewirkt bei diesen Steinen oft unschöne Probleme.
So wird z.B das Anmachwasser vom Mörtel bis an die Oberfläche transportiert. Wenn jetzt nur aufgekämmt wird und nicht ordentlich eingesetzt, dann findet sich das Kamm- Muster auf der Oberfläche und das jedesmal wenn der Stein feucht wird.
Dann finden sich oft Einschlüsse von Eisen im Stein, was sehr schöne Rostflecken bewirkt. Weiterhin kommt es oft zum Transport von Pigmenten aus der Fuge in den Stein, sieht auch gut aus  Dann wäre da noch die Empfindlichkeit gegen Säuren, aus z.B. Zementschleier Entfernern. Da gibt es gerade bei Dunklen Sorten sehr schöne helle Flecken bis hin zu Wolkenbildern.
Alles Gründe warum man eine Vorimprägnierung verwenden sollte oder man etwas mehr Geld in den Stein investieren sollte. Bei unter 20€/m² kann man nicht die Quali von 50 oder 100€ erwarten.

LG René


----------



## fiseloer (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo René,
hallo Totto,

ihr habt mir schon weitergeholfen, danke.
Jetzt weiß ich warum die Preise für den Padang so unterschiedlich sind.
Mit rauher Oberfläche ist der Stein eher grau. Wir möchten ihn aber gerne dunkler haben. Dafür müsste er entweder poliert sein, was wir nicht wollen, oder aber imprägniert, da er dadurch deutlich dunkler wird. Mein Selbstversuch mit dem ALDI-Olivenöl sieht nicht schlecht aus. Der Stein ist inzwischen bis zur Unterseite vollgesogen. Frage ist nur, ob man ihn dann noch kleben/in Trassmörtel legen kann. Auch das werde ich mal testen.

Wenn man das Datenblatt liest, hört sich das Mittel von René schon ziemlich ungesund an. Wenn der Hersteller jedoch versichert das es im getrockneten Zustand unbedenklich ist kann man es wohl verwenden.

LG Klaus


----------



## andreas w. (12. Juni 2014)

Moinsen, 
der Padang (oder wie der sich immer schreibt) ist zwar irgendwo in der Liste der Granite enthalten, ist jedoch in der Qualität so unterschiedlich wie Sommer und Winter.
Viele meiner Kollegen hatten schon massive Probleme mit der Verlegung oder dem verlegten Stein. Dieser hat sich mit Zementwasser aus dem Mörtel vollgesogen und sah nachher beschissen aus. Ist also nicht ganz so unbedenklich bei dem Thema.
Mein Tipp - Porphyr, grau bis rosé farbig. Diesen gibt´s als Polygonale Platten (bruchrau an allen Seiten) oder auch als Abdeckplatte auf Maß gefertigt. Der Porphyr ist ein wirklich dichter und Schmutz unempfindlicher Stein, der natürlich dann auch mit dem entsprechenden Mörtel verlegt sein sollte. Der Mörtel ist im durchgetrockneten Zustand ungiftig - auch für Fische.
Der Porphyr hat eine hübsche, raue Oberfläche, die aber gut zu reinigen ist und somit wie gesagt EMPFEHLENSWERT, quasi Daumen hoch für den Stein. 

Hoffe geholfen zu haben, Andreas.


----------



## andreas w. (12. Juni 2014)

Lese gerade eben, der Stein sollte dunkel sein - schaut mal nach einem Basaltgestein. Hier bei uns vor der Haustüre in der OHI (Odenwälder Hartstein Industrie) werden solche Basalte abgebaut. Sie sind nahezu unzerstörbar, sauschlecht zu bearbeiten - weil ewig hart, ist aber vielleicht ein Anhaltspunkt um beim Steinmetz des Vertrauens nachzufragen.

Gruß Andreas.


----------



## fiseloer (15. Juni 2014)

Dank an alle die hier mit Tips geholfen haben.
Nachdem ich 2 Steinmetze hier hatte, werden es Polygonalplatten aus Sandstein.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## andreas w. (15. Juni 2014)

Naja, wenn´s dann so sein soll? Deine Steinmetze haben dir aber schon gesagt, daß der Sandstein ein saugender, nicht ganz unempfindlicher Stein ist, der wahrscheinlich in deinem dunklen Farbwunsch nur begrenzt erhältlich ist? Außerdem solltest Du den Sandstein imprägnieren (plus 2 mal jährlich wiederholen) und zwar so, daß die Oberfläche nicht endgültig verschlossen ist. Restfeuchte *muß* immer entweichen können.

Du wirst schon wissen, was du willst - meine erste Wahl wäre ein Sandstein nicht.

Gruß & schönen Sonntag, Andreas.


----------



## maarkus (15. Juni 2014)

Jap, Sandstein ist so ne Sache... Ich habe regional und Geschmack bedingt sehr viel mit Sandstein gebaut. Aber im Wasser nur Frostsicher verbauen und beim Einlauf habe ich mit Flüssigkunstoff den Stein von oben versiegelt. Nach unten und zu den Seiten kann er "atmen".


----------

